# Unterschied Hobby-Codung und Professionelle Softwareentwicklung



## NikeAir (21. Okt 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren, was eurer Meinung nach die größten Unterschiede zwischen der Arbeit von einem Hobby-Programmierer und die des Professionellen Softwareentwicklers sind. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## stg (21. Okt 2013)

Bezahlung und Termindruck.


----------



## NikeAir (21. Okt 2013)

Das ist klar, aber ich meinte von der Arbeit an sich. Das wird ja wohl strukturierter ablaufen, als wenn man sich einfach hinsetzt und einfach seine Ideen in Code umwandelt


----------



## Tobse (21. Okt 2013)

Ein Hobby-Programmierer lernt das, was er braucht um die Programme zu schreiben, die er gerne schreiben würde. Der Profi muss immer auf dem Stand der Technik bleiben sich in neue Konzepte einarbeiten (z.B. wenn neuerungen wie HTML5/CSS3 kommen). Auch kann sich der Profi im Beruf nicht aussuchen, was oder wann er Programmiert sondern er fängt um 8 morgens an und hört um 4 mittags wieder auf (ausser er hat gleitzeit o.ä).

Daher kann man generell auchd avon ausgehen, dass professionelle Programmierer merkbar besseren Code abliefern der sicher läuft. Es passiert aber nicht allzu selten, dass irgendwelche Amateure an kommerzieller Software arbeiten und dann kommt sowas wie Windoof bei raus.


----------



## stg (21. Okt 2013)

NikeAir hat gesagt.:


> Das ist klar, aber



Du hast nach den größten Unterschieden gefragt. Den Rest kann man, finde ich, schlicht nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Ruzmanz (21. Okt 2013)

Ich denke der Unterschied liegt nicht bei den Personengruppen, sondern bei der Herangehensweise. Man kann Software programmieren und entwickeln. 

Hobby-Programmierer == professioneller Programmierer
Hobby-Softwareentwickler== professioneller Softwareentwickler

PS: Dadurch ist die Frage auch ganz einfach zu beantworten. Der eine programmiert und der andere entwickelt Software. Wo darin der Unterschied liegt, möchte ich jetzt nicht näher ausführen ... dauert mir zu lange und ich denke, da gibt es genug im Internet.


----------

